# Gunslinger



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey guys, haven't put anything up in a while. Came out with a new model called the "Gunslinger" and some new foiled colors thought you might like to see. These are 6, 7 and 8 inch cedar crankbaits built like a truck with all top of the line components and 6X VMC Gladiator hooks (great hooks if you haven't tried them)


































Here is another model I am working on. Just tested it yesterday and it runs real nice. Hooks on the first one are the VMC sureset hooks. Used them last year and they really hold well.


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

really unique color patters, i like pretty much all of them but i think my fav is the upper one, the foil there looks just sick


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks SolarFall, yeah, that alligator foil pattern really flashes in the water with the sun hitting it, alot of angles for light to bounce off of.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Rod,
Like the new patterns. I'm partial to the second one down!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know how you do it! I know the work that goes into making just a limited array of patterns and models...I cannot imagine doing so many different models/patterns let alone throwing in foil work too! I'm impressed with your variety of selection, work and designs. Simply excellent!


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

first one is sick. I like how you think sir!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking how do you get the pattern in the foil.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You've taken foiling AND your paint work to the next level. I like them all, but that top bait is really an eye-popper.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks for all the comments guys!!!


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Those are amazing looking

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

